

XKCD What If - Raindrop - raganesh
http://what-if.xkcd.com/12/

======
JoeAltmaier
100km on a side? That some super-storm. More typically, a few km on a side.

Also, the aftermath of the flood rushing downstream might produce as much
havok as the original splashdown.

